# what are the best hand held GPS's for hunting?



## CaveLake08 (Aug 1, 2010)

check out the new Garmin 62's. They are the upgrade to arguably the best handheld GPS ever (Garmin 60).


----------



## john f (Apr 11, 2006)

CaveLake08 said:


> check out the new Garmin 62's. They are the upgrade to arguably the best handheld GPS ever (Garmin 60).


Why this one? and what are the features?

Thanks again!


----------



## clee (Feb 14, 2009)

The Garmin guys will always say that Garmin is the best. It's highly debatable though. I have a Delorme pn-30 and it is great. It has all of the maps that you'll need (they come with the unit without having to purchase extras) and you can then download $40 of satellite images for free from their website. I had read that there was a learning curve to the unit but I have not really found that to be the case. I got mine for $180, which was a lot cheaper than most of the Garmins. 

Here's a link to check out the pn-40. It is the same thing as the pn-30 except it has an internal compass and barometer.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Delorme-Earthmate-Gps-Pn-40/10759794 

Good luck.


----------



## CaveLake08 (Aug 1, 2010)

They have a great antenna and a good electronic compass. My dad has the older version (60) and it gets a full signal in his living room away from any windows. The new ones improved a few things including making the electronic compass better (so that you can be standing still and it will still tell you which direction to go - don't buy any gps without an electronic compass) and improving the screen among other things. You can get some models with topo maps built in. http://www.cabelas.com/ensemble/Cam...oryId=104373180&productId=753228&type=product


----------



## silentassassin (Jan 22, 2010)

Garmin GPS 60csx


----------



## CaveLake08 (Aug 1, 2010)

It really depends how much you'll be using it and how badly you actually need a gps in your area though. If all you're doing is having it as a backup in case you get lost then any cheap unit should do. But if you're relying on it more or use it for fishing lake maps as well then you definitely want to spend a little more money and get a high quality unit.


----------



## silentassassin (Jan 22, 2010)

I highly recommend a unit with an electronic compass because they will correct alot quicker that the units without. The units without it, sometimes you have to walk 60 or 100 yards before it will upadate and correct you, which can get you far enough off line in the dark, that you won't hit the exact spot you are walking to. If you hunt areas like I do and you are trying find a beaver damn to cross in the middle of thousands of acres of woods, you need to walk EXACTLY to your spot, or your gonna get wet.


----------



## clee (Feb 14, 2009)

CaveLake08 said:


> They have a great antenna and a good electronic compass. My dad has the older version (60) and it gets a full signal in his living room away from any windows. The new ones improved a few things including making the electronic compass better (so that you can be standing still and it will still tell you which direction to go - *don't buy any gps without an electronic compass*) and improving the screen among other things. You can get some models with topo maps built in. http://www.cabelas.com/ensemble/Cam...oryId=104373180&productId=753228&type=product


I can see how this could be useful, but is it worth an additional $50, I don't know?


----------



## CaveLake08 (Aug 1, 2010)

If you're using your gps for anything more than a backup for getting lost, then yes it truly is worth the extra money. I've used units with and without compasses quite a bit and if you're trying to actively navigate, especially on foot, it is MUCH easier.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

My take; I have the Garmin Rino 520Hcx and its an excellent unit but way overkill for what most guys are trying to do which is not get lost. All of the cheaper and older units will mark where you parked the truck or camp. All will track routes. The newer Hcx units from Garmin do have much better antennas than the older models. Mine has the map feature - which for a gadget guy like me is cool. I can scroll on the map to see contours over a hill. I cannot get rimmed in while following my crazy buddy cross country...grin. When your buddy has another Rino unit I can locate him on my units topo and if he is line of site it has walkie talkie. I like these 2 features for my style of wilderness packin hunts. I can bone an animal and guide my buddy in on his mules without him ever being to the kill site.

They have some really small basic units- like a watch- that are cool and worth a look. The upgrade for units with the maps can get expensive- if I didn't have a bit of disposable income to throw at this sport- I would not go the expensive route. I have the Lowrance in my boat and played with the Magellan. IMO, Garmin has a better interface and is a bit more intuitive, but all of these manufacturers and units are very close-Ford vs Chevy


..


..


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

I would go with Garmin 60csx or Delorme. I have a Delorme PN-40 but now they have the pn-60 which has more features and better battery life.


----------



## dhanames (Aug 30, 2010)

I use a Garmin GPSMAP 60Csx (as well as an older GPSMAP 60Cx) on my snowmobiles, atv's, and for Geocache. I have the local topographical maps loaded on my unit. Works great and it is what I will be using for hunting. Costco has a great deal on this unit going on now. Whatever unit you choose be sure to connect to the manufacturers website and apply any updates that are available.


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

I use the Garmin etrex Vista HCx and love it. It gets super reception even in cover, has an electronic compass (very important to me), and it's a lot smaller than the 60's. There's nothing wrong with the 60's; I just prefer to go smaller and lighter.


----------



## john f (Apr 11, 2006)

dhanames said:


> I use a Garmin GPSMAP 60Csx (as well as an older GPSMAP 60Cx) on my snowmobiles, atv's, and for Geocache. I have the local topographical maps loaded on my unit. Works great and it is what I will be using for hunting. Costco has a great deal on this unit going on now. Whatever unit you choose be sure to connect to the manufacturers website and apply any updates that are available.


how much? do you have a link?

Thanks!


----------



## billsauk (Feb 15, 2009)

azone5 said:


> I use the Garmin etrex Vista HCx and love it. It gets super reception even in cover, has an electronic compass (very important to me), and it's a lot smaller than the 60's. There's nothing wrong with the 60's; I just prefer to go smaller and lighter.


I have the exact same one and it does everything I need it to do very well. And reception is amazing! I was in the basement of a brick building (court house) and didn't loose signal with it.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

I use the GPSMAP 60csx as well. . Love it. . . I can even get signal in my parents basement. . . have YET to find a spot I cannot connect to sattelites on. .just got back from 5.5 miles of walking and scouting. . would be lost without it!


----------



## Reflexman (Dec 14, 2008)

Have you guys had any trouble if you get in like thick trees or forest and the unit cannot get a signal?


----------



## clee (Feb 14, 2009)

Reflexman said:


> Have you guys had any trouble if you get in like thick trees or forest and the unit cannot get a signal?


Every now and then, I lose reception but not very often.


----------



## Reflexman (Dec 14, 2008)

clee said:


> Every now and then, I lose reception but not very often.


thx


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

Have you tried out your old Magellan. I have a 15 year old GPS that still works.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Reflexman said:


> Have you guys had any trouble if you get in like thick trees or forest and the unit cannot get a signal?


I had that happen until I got the GPSMAP 60csx. . . I hope this thing lasts forever. .


----------



## john f (Apr 11, 2006)

jogr said:


> Have you tried out your old Magellan. I have a 15 year old GPS that still works.


yeah I did. I was able to input the lattitude & longitude info, set the date & time, etc. But when I tried to intialize the unit the bar graph on the bottom would not fill to completion. I was outside in a clear area and even after 45 minutes it would not complete the function. I called tech support and they informed me that they no longer had parts and that the chip inside is not connecting to the satellites due to the newer technology. I guess had I tried using it several years ago and sent it in for service (new hardware/chip) it would work now. I put fresh batteries in it and it just will not connect to the satellites. So I'm starting over. Righjt now I'm deciding between the Delorme PN-60 and the Garmin 60-csx. Leaning towards the Delorme though.

Thanks for the input


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

I just picked up a Garmin 60CSx this spring. Cabelas had it cheap. I haven't lost signal yet and I've been thru some pretty thick stuff. It acquires signal quick too. Much faster than my old Legend.


----------



## john f (Apr 11, 2006)

G20 said:


> I would go with Garmin 60csx or Delorme. I have a Delorme PN-40 but now they have the pn-60 which has more features and better battery life.


Thanks all for the input. After thinkin it over and doing more research I went with the Delorme PN-60. Best deal right now was on amazon for $279 with free shipping and no tax.

Can't wait to get it and then become familair with it. I'm hunting a new public land on he eastern end on Long Island. It's 500 acres. I walked about 15 minutes into the woods and almost got turned around. I eventually found the road and came out about 300 yards from the truck. But with all the features this should make hunting easier with the contour maps and other features.

Thanks again!


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

john f said:


> Thanks all for the input. After thinkin it over and doing more research I went with the Delorme PN-60. Best deal right now was on amazon for $279 with free shipping and no tax.
> 
> Can't wait to get it and then become familair with it. I'm hunting a new public land on he eastern end on Long Island. It's 500 acres. I walked about 15 minutes into the woods and almost got turned around. I eventually found the road and came out about 300 yards from the truck. But with all the features this should make hunting easier with the contour maps and other features.
> 
> Thanks again!


Bought my PN-40 off Amazon. Best price i have found too. Think you will really like it. Delorme also has a forum that is really helpful.


----------



## john f (Apr 11, 2006)

G20 said:


> Bought my PN-40 off Amazon. Best price i have found too. Think you will really like it. Delorme also has a forum that is really helpful.


Is this forum through the company's website or is it a private bunch of Delorme owners? Any links?


----------



## NYmountain man (Oct 14, 2009)

Bass Pro Shop has the Garmin Etrex Vista hcx for $199 and comes with case, sd card, Topo U.s. 100k dvd. I just upgraded from basic etrex. I haven't had alot time in the woods with mine. But so far works real good.


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 8, 2008)

clee said:


> The Garmin guys will always say that Garmin is the best. It's highly debatable though. I have a Delorme pn-30 and it is great. It has all of the maps that you'll need (they come with the unit without having to purchase extras) and you can then download $40 of satellite images for free from their website. I had read that there was a learning curve to the unit but I have not really found that to be the case. I got mine for $180, which was a lot cheaper than most of the Garmins.
> 
> Here's a link to check out the pn-40. It is the same thing as the pn-30 except it has an internal compass and barometer.
> 
> ...


and the pn40 eats batteries up big time so get ready to spend some $ on batteries.


----------



## Roughwater (Aug 11, 2013)

This is an old thread but still relavent. I have the Garmin 60CXS. It's still a good GPS but Garmin is pricy on thier software and I'm not convinced it's the best out there. I kinda like Delorme software so am considering picking up a Delorme model this time like the last poster (trophy Hill) did. 

Terry


----------



## Hookup (Feb 17, 2013)

You take take my Garmin Oregon 400t from my cold dead hands.


----------



## DntKnwNutteN (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't use a gps for maps.... I like the garmin foretrex 401. Small and compact enough you can wear it on your wrist. Worked well for me through two combat deployments and tons of hunting.... the best gps I've every owned.


----------



## fulldraw70 (Sep 6, 2009)

OK I know this is an older thread. But is there a GPS unit out there that will load topo maps of WMAs and not just show you a screen with lines? I made the mistake and bought a Magellan 400 triton and hate it.


----------

